# I have Task Master parts!



## vhutchinson

Anyone out there having a hard time finding parts for their Task master tractor? Good news...I may be able to help! I have inherited a large parts inventory and have direct contact with the manufacturer of these tractors in China. Send me an email: [email protected] or give me a call @ 902-847-0190 to make an inquiry.


----------



## #Jimmy Scharbrough

vhutchinson said:


> Anyone out there having a hard time finding parts for their Task master tractor? Good news...I may be able to help! I have inherited a large parts inventory and have direct contact with the manufacturer of these tractors in China. Send me an email: [email protected] or give me a call @ 902-847-0190 to make an inquiry.


Looking for Taskmaster trooper 426E starter. [email protected]@frontiernet.net


----------



## pogobill

It's a pretty old post Jimmy, not sure if it's even applicable anymore. The TaskMaster Equipment dealer used to be just north of you, just south of Eugene. They were manufacturer by Dongfeng out of China, and were only one brand name out of more than 30 that were sold world wide. Here you will find a list of other names they may have be manufactured under.
http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/Changzhou_Dongfeng


----------



## RC Wells

Try these guys, still in business too: https://asiantractorparts.com/


----------



## ron wilson

pogobill said:


> It's a pretty old post Jimmy, not sure if it's even applicable anymore. The TaskMaster Equipment dealer used to be just north of you, just south of Eugene. They were manufacturer by Dongfeng out of China, and were only one brand name out of more than 30 that were sold world wide. Here you will find a list of other names they may have be manufactured under.
> http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/Changzhou_Dongfeng


I have found a dealer in Arkansas called Artrac. 1-479-705-2200 The parts guy said they can get parts but they need part #s. I have a Trojan TM 432.


----------



## Leonard Abney

I,m in need of a fuel line from tank to pump and also line from pump at alternator to power steering I think. leonard AbneyHobbs,NM


----------



## thedukes

Dong Feng Hong ...was actually a decent tractor......had one back in 93. 
Haven't seen or heard of one since.

Mine came with a crate of parts...Full rebuild lit Rings ,bearings ,gaskets..etc.

Mine was purchased in the late 80's in Portland , OR.

Thats all I can add to this.....was a workhorse and is probly still running.

They were built to work and every part that could come loose....caps ,pins etc had a chain on it so it could not get lost. Mine had huge Rice paddy paddle tires on it....traction was a non issue.


----------



## waderowleyenterprise

I'm in need of 2ea rear axle seals for a Taskmaster Trooper 425A Anyone have any Ideas? Thanks!


----------

